# Anyone at Monklands with depression or weight problems?



## weegnomie (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi everyone,
Had our very first appointment at Monklands today-yay . Bit downhearted that we probably wont been seen again till February but hey ho that's how it goes. Today when we met the nurse and I went through my medical history I explained how I am on anti depressants, the nurse was ok with this but said I would need to wait an see what the consultant thought about it. Is anyone else receiving help with mental health problems and being treated for infertility? The other problem I have is my weight and just wondered about those in the same position as myself?  I would be grateful for any help you can give.
Thank you


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi Weegnomie

How exciting, it feels good to ge started! But a lot of waiting around that stage. A brand new start for the new year though could be a good omen for u! 

I am not at monklands however a few years ago now I was on Prozac. Starting during my time on clomid and for about a year after I had panic attacks they got so bad that the only places I was comfortable were in my house, car or work, any change to that routine I hit total panic. I refused meds for along the as I didn't want it to affect my treatment but I was assured that it wouldn't be a problem. I started my consultations for iui still on Prozac however by this point I was every second day to come off them. I was told that if need be I would remain on them as my mental health was just as important for getting pregnant. The doctor at the hospital had put it in terms of 'if u were diabetic' and basically said that treatment for my mental health was just as important as my husband taking his insulin. 
Try not to worry about it I am sure the consultant will be fine with it! 

Also I have issues with weight and have often found it to delay my treatments de to my bmi. I recently joined Scottish slimmers and lost 17.5lbs in 8 weeks (first time ever!) I don't know if it was my attitude this time, if something had clicked or if it is as simple as the fact I love my slimming leader (I've never felt like that). I started treatment for my ivf 3 weeks ago and have maintained my weight normally by this point I'd have gained at least 8lbs. I'm an emotional eater too which really doesn't help! 
If ur struggling with ur weight I'd suggest finding a dare I say it 'diet' u enjoy that has foods u like. A suggestion my leader made was making a bag for yourself with treats for when I want to splurge. Mine has a freddo, a fudge, the coat hanger size (1 size down from what I am), a book, nail polish, drawing stuff, knitting and most importantly a wee pair of baby bootees I knitted to remind me of why I'm doing it! 

I know for me no matter how many people told me 'You should be able to lose the weight no bother if u are aiming for treatment, that's a great goal' it really didn't help. I was in a funk and as Im sure it won't be the last time! 

Sorry for long post but hopes something here helps or reassures you! Good luck! X


----------



## galaxyripple (Sep 11, 2011)

I suppose it's different for everyone, each case would be individual for anti depressants.  Read many time on minimins about the Cambridge diet helping to conceive, and I gave it a try, and couldn't do it.  I gave me sore bones, and made me fatigued.  I've found slimming world, and slim fast works for me.  I plateau with both usually, then do exercise and see the weight fall off.  I managed to stop smoking after 20 yrs, so I know if I put mind my to it, I''ll shift the weight.

Weegnomie - Well done, for losing 17.5lbs in 8 weeks.  That's brilliant!


----------

